# Proteção sensores externos



## pedro_cvl (28 Mar 2022 às 20:06)

Boa tarde. Apesar de nunca mais ter voltado ao fórum, nunca deixei de ter estação metereologica. Voltei novamente para ver se alguém tem uma solução pois na net não encontro nada. Como sabem os sensores externos das estações, apesar de serem fabricados para aguentar, com o passar dos anos ficam amarelos, frágeis e quebradiços. Alguém aqui sabe de alguma forma de manter os sensores mais protegidos da radiação solar e do calor? Falo em tintas, reflectores da radiação solar, o que quer que seja. Neste momento queria colocar um sensor novo no exterior e não queria que acontecesse o que acontece aos outros. Obrigado


----------



## Luis Rafael (28 Mar 2022 às 20:31)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boa tarde. Apesar de nunca mais ter voltado ao fórum, nunca deixei de ter estação metereologica. Voltei novamente para ver se alguém tem uma solução pois na net não encontro nada. Como sabem os sensores externos das estações, apesar de serem fabricados para aguentar, com o passar dos anos ficam amarelos, frágeis e quebradiços. Alguém aqui sabe de alguma forma de manter os sensores mais protegidos da radiação solar e do calor? Falo em tintas, reflectores da radiação solar, o que quer que seja. Neste momento queria colocar um sensor novo no exterior e não queria que acontecesse o que acontece aos outros. Obrigado



Olá,

Os equipamentos são feitos para durar um certo tempo. Pintar, emborrachar, tapar, envernizar etc está fora de questão. Põe em causa as leituras e o "bom" funcionamento dos sensores.

A qualidade dos plásticos vem de fábrica, por isso, uns custam 10 e outros 20.

Um abraço.


----------



## pedro_cvl (28 Mar 2022 às 21:29)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Os equipamentos são feitos para durar um certo tempo. Pintar, emborrachar, tapar, envernizar etc está fora de questão. Põe em causa as leituras e o "bom" funcionamento dos sensores.
> 
> ...


Não deixa de ter razão. Mas aqui o bom funcionamento dos sensores tem a ver com temperaturas e humidade. Não vejo outras leituras a poder ser afetadas. No caso da temperatura é humidade está esse pormenor salvaguardado


----------



## XtraNO (29 Mar 2022 às 09:30)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Não deixa de ter razão. Mas aqui o bom funcionamento dos sensores tem a ver com temperaturas e humidade. Não vejo outras leituras a poder ser afetadas. No caso da temperatura é humidade está esse pormenor salvaguardado


Bom dia.
Embora nunca tenha utilizado na minha estação meteorológica, costumo pulverizar borrachas e plásticos exteriores do meu automóvel com spray de limpeza de tabliers, acho que é silicone em spray, supostamente protege os tabliers das viaturas dos raios UV.
O fabricante da eólica que possuo também aconselha a fazer o mesmo às pás da turbina, que são feitas de plástico.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Toby (29 Mar 2022 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Para um cone de pluviómetro, sim, a água fluirá mais rapidamente, pelo que a Rain Rate de chuva será muito muito ligeiramente melhor.
Mas *NUNCA* coloque este tipo de produto nas taças de um abrigo: aquecimento garantido. 
Ou pintar o interior de preto como os abrigos de altíssima qualidade (Barani, Comet, ...)


----------

